# Meta 4.0 verbogene Hinterachse



## grana (6. November 2016)

Hallo Leute

Mein Kumpel und ich und  haben uns diesen Sommer das Meta 4.0 gegönnt - ein tolles Bike, wir sind begeistert! Nun haben wir beide(!) festgestellt, dass sich die Hinterachsen jeweils leicht verbogen haben. Ist von Auge kaum sichtbar, aber grade beim Ein- und Ausbau des Hinterrades bemerkbar. Klemmt beim durchschieben... Ein Bruch der Achse wär natürlich fatal und sehr gefährlich.

Hat jmd ähnliche Erfahrungen? Liegt's am weichen Hinterbau oder löste eine andere Achse das Problem?
Ich werde den Support von Commencal auch anfragen bzw. um Ersatz bitten.

Vielen Dank und Grüsse
Flo


----------



## slash-sash (10. November 2016)

Ich antworte jetzt einfach mal, obwohl ich kein Betroffener bin. Und wahrscheinlich hast du es auch schon selbst herausgefunden. 
Es gab/gibt ja bei einigen das Problem gebrochener (Schnellspann-) Achsen (um die geht es wahrscheinlich?!). Somit wird deine/eure verbogenen Achsen Gott sei Dank nur die Vorstufe zum brechen gewesen sein. 
Also raus damit und sofort ersetzen. Meines Erachtens in ein Nicht-Schnellspann-Exemplar. 
Ich werde das diesen Winter ebenfalls machen. Habe da doch Bedenken und ich will mir mein schönes Rad damit nicht kaputt machen lassen. Dann bräuchte ich ja nen Neues. Nee danke. 



Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grana (12. November 2016)

genau, sind die schnellspann achsen. ein ersatz ist selbstverständlich unumgänglich. ich habe nun den support von commencal angeschrieben und warte da auf rückmeldung. sofern das von interesse ist, kann ich das ergebnis hier gerne noch berichten.

ich würde es allen meta fahrern empfehlen, das im auge zu behalten...

/edit: wenn du eine gute alternative (achse) findest wäre ich für nen tipp dankbar


----------



## slash-sash (12. November 2016)

Noch habe ich keine gute Alternative, da ich mich noch nicht drum gekümmert habe. 
Aber wir hatten das Thema schon mal im "Meta AM V4 - alle Infos"-Thread. Schau mal auf Seite 4 ziemlich weit unten. 



Sascha


----------

